# Community College



## elchicoleopardo

I have been trying to translate this.  Does anybody know a good translation for a Community College.

Thanks


----------



## Sirila

Hi

I'd say it's something similar to the concept of 'Universidad Popular' in Spain, but not quite the same. Maybe somebody else knows better.


----------



## Philippa

elchicoleopardo said:
			
		

> I have been trying to translate this.  Does anybody know a good translation for a Community College.
> Thanks


Hi!!
A _leetle_ bit of *context* would help!!  
Saludos
Philippa


----------



## VenusEnvy

Philippa said:
			
		

> A _leetle_ bit of *context* would help!!


Are there Community Colleges in Britain?

Elchico: I'd also like to know the translation. However, I'm not sure it will be so easy. The educational systems among countries differ, which could be a problem when translating.


----------



## fenixpollo

I agree with Phillippa.  You should put a complete sentence and/or some background information to help people find a translation.  In this case, since the concept is country-specific, people in a Spanish-speaking country would have to tell you the closest thing in their country, and they can't do that unless you explain what a Community College is.  

To that end, revisen este artículo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Community_college


----------



## VenusEnvy

A Community College is a 2-year college where students receive their Associate's degree. It is cheaper than going to a University, and often times, more convenient because they are abundant in communities.

EDIT: Or, simply take a peek at Fenix's link!


----------



## Sirila

Forget about Universidad Popular then... and try Instituto de Formación Profesional. It is still not the same concept. I don't know what the closest thing in Spain would be. I don't think we have that here.


----------



## elchicoleopardo

The Community College is a part of a university system, like stated before where you get an associates degree.  The whole context of the sentence is this

"Alamance Community College Bond Referendum"  Alamance is the County name.  Here in North Carolina, USA  The Community College is usually with the Name of the County or the City in which it is located.  The problem with translating this, is that I understand that it varies from country to country, but I am referering to the US system and I want to translate it into Spanish.  I Have thought about a few translations and would like some feedback to see what you all think:

Universidad de La comunidad de Alamance
Universidad Comunitaria
Instituto de Formacion Professional(As above mentioned, but I am not sure if one would assume the Formacion Professional as a Bachelors degree, which you do not get at a Community College, some people just ge the Associates degree or they start off at a Community college and then go onto a four year college.

Thanks


----------



## vikingo44

Hace siete años que hago o corrijo traducciones en una organización internacional y una de las cosas más difíciles que encontré es el tema de los sistemas educativos: difieren tanto que muchas veces es imposible encontrar una traducción exacta. En Argentina hablamos a veces de "Escuela superior" o "Instituto de nivel terciario, no universitario". ¿Será algo así? Si alguien sabe de alguna tabla comparativa de los sistemas de enseñanza, le agradecería ¡¡¡MUCHIIIIISSIIMO!!! que me diera la pista...


----------



## elchicoleopardo

Encontre Sitio Web, en Texas que tiene informacion en Español y explica un poco la differencia de Universities and Community College. Parece que podria ser asi

Colegio Comunitario


----------



## VenusEnvy

elchicoleopardo said:
			
		

> Encontre Sitio Web, en Texas que tiene informacion en Español y explica un poco la differencia de Universities and Community College.


Can you post the link for us, and others (unless it's a comercial site)?


----------



## elchicoleopardo

I Tried, but it is a Community College and it would not let me post it. So type this in  dcccd.edu/Espanol


----------



## VenusEnvy

elchico: Sorry, I should have known. You can't post links until you reach 30 posts.

But, that page  is great!


----------



## patrikia

Hola,
Secundo lo que decía Vikingo, me parece que una traducción exacta no existe. Colegio comunitario, como lo usan en el website tejano, funciona en un contexto americano, pero no en uno latinoamericano o español en donde colegio más bien hace pensar en un lugar de estudios primarios, secundarios o al máximo de bachillerato (a menos que se hable de colegio de abogados etc, en cuyo caso no es un lugar de estudios). Si la traducción es para un público americano, creo que funciona colegio comunitario. Si no, tal vez convenga usar universidad comunitaria, seguida de una pequeña explicación.
¡Saludos!


----------



## mandarina_82

I'd would say "Instituto publico de formacion profesional "

In my opinion community refers to public, and in spanish is more appropiate to say "public" , but we use to say "Instituo de formacion profesional", public is supossed.

You may alsa say "Centro de formacion profesional" but the previous one is better.


colegio comunitario doesn't make any sense , neaither "universidad popular", what's that? is maybe the PP involved in it? haha


----------



## patrikia

Hola,
Hice una búsqueda rápida en Google y en España existen universidades populares en Cartagena, Cieza, Zaragoza y Cáceres; en México, en Puebla y Chontalpa; en Argentina, en Buenos Aires; en Cuba, existió la Universidad Popular José Martí.
Dicho eso, "universidad popular"; no necesariamente traduce bien el concepto de "community college" que implica un centro de nivel universitario que ofrece un grado menor a la licenciatura (pero que permite a los estudiantes la opción de completar sus créditos para una licenciatura en un "college" no comunitario o universidad).

http://www.ayto-cartagena.es/universidadpopular/up.htm
http://ayuntamiento.cieza.net/educacionycultura/universidadpopular/
http://cmisapp.ayto-zaragoza.es/aytocasa/educacion/indexup.jsp?tipo=2
http://www.buenosaires.gov.ar/areas/educacion/establecimientos/ficha.php?id=20198900
http://www.cip.cu/webcip/eventos/serv_espec/2003/cuba_edu/ref/univ_popular.html
http://www.ayto-caceres.es/administracion/up/index.asp

¿"Instituto/centro de formación profesional de la comunidad de X"?

¡Saludos!


----------



## vikingo44

Atentos, por favor, con lo de "Universidad Popular". En Argentina me he encontrado con algunas cosas con ese nombre que no tenían nada que ver con lo que generalmente entendemos cuando hablamos de univeridad. Más bien tratan de recuperar el antiguo significado de "universidad", es decir, un lugar donde se puede estudiar "de todo" (de ahí el nombre). En general son más bien lugares donde se pueden hacer cursos diversos, sin que por ello tengan valor "académico" (no sé cómo explicar esto mejor). También, cuando se habla de "Formación profesional" se suele referir a cursos de "artes y oficios": aprendes a ser electricista, gasista, plomero, etc. Un buen ejemplo es el link mencionado en el mensaje de Patrikia:
http://www.buenosaires.gov.ar/areas/educacion/establecimientos/ficha.php?id=20198900


----------



## Terry Mount

He oído de universidad comunitaria en México pero no sé exacatmente a qué se refiere.  *Universidad Comunitaria de San Luis Potosi / Colegio de Cerritos */ *Cerritos, San Luis Potosí.  *¿El concepto es el mismo que el estadounidense?


----------



## mandarina_82

Prrffffff! a lo de "universidad popular"!!! 

Eso de "universidad popular" sirve mas bien de "slogan" y de paso "popular" queda muy bien...

Por mas links que des ... no tendria ningun sentido pretender que "universidad popular es algo usado por la gente y que conlleva por lo tanto un concepto.

(nadie dice 'oh yo si, yo voy a la universidad popular de tal", no, la gente dice "voy a la universidad de tal" y punto)

bueno y porque en tonces se usa EXCLUSIVAMENTE "universidad popular" por parte de las universidades ?

bueno pues porque ellos quieren indicar que su universidad es apta para todo el mundo, asi que en cierto modo es publica (apta para todo el que reuna los requisitos) pero evitan utilizar esta palabra porque a menudo es sinonimo de gratuito y ellos representan una institucion privada, o sea que hay que pagar (no que sea de uso restringido, que es la otra acepcion que privado podria tener)

Por eso se usa la plabra "popular", para evitar confusiones, ademas la palabra "publica" no es que sea muy glamurosa que digamos... y dado que la expresion "universidad publica" se usa para indicar que la universidad en contexto pertenece a la comunidad autonoma (o sea que mayormente esta financiada por ella), que les queda?

Bueno espero que esto haya quedado claro.


I would like to give more information to Elchicoleopardo about what "Instituto de formacion profesional" means. It is somewhere you can go to study a "proffesion" for 2 years, this kind of degree you can get there is lower level than an university one it is not exactly the same than "Community college", as there are different educational programes, but i think it is the most close to it.
I hope you can get the idea.


Mandarina.


----------



## patrikia

Sobre lo que dice Vikingo, eso es precisamente lo que hacen los community colleges. En el de San Diego, California, por ejemplo, puedes sacar un certificado de técnico en plomería, electricista, asistente administrativo, asistente legal administrativo, cosmetología, enfermería, ... con la opción de usar los créditos que obtengas en el proceso para transferirte a una universidad y sacar una licenciatura. O puedes tomar un cursos más típicamente universitarios sobre Shakespeare, álgebra, trigonometría, historia africana, que están pensados bien para personas que quieren transferirse luego a una universidad o college de cuatro años (four year college, el college "normal", sin adjetivos) o para gente que tiene una cierta curiosidad intelectual pero no quiere más que aprender sobre x o z. Y también puedes tomar cursos sobre "life skills and personal adjustments," o "parenting" (aunque ése no está en el catálogo de San Diego, lo he visto en folletos de comunity colleges) que están diseñados para ayudar a gente cuyo entorno familiar y comunitario (o personalidad) no le ha dado lo necesario para afrontar la vida, o para gente que se ha metido en líos con el departamento de servicios sociales o el juez local y les han mandado tomar un curso. 
Típicamente, los estudiantes son personas de clase trabajadora, jóvenes o ya adultos, con empleo, desempleados en busca de mejorar sus prospectos de empleo, pensionados, amas de casa. Me parece que quien financia un community college principalmente es la propia comunidad (town o city).


----------



## Sirila

mandarina_82 said:
			
		

> I'd would say "Instituto publico de formacion profesional "
> 
> In my opinion community refers to public, and in spanish is more appropiate to say "public" , but we use to say "Instituo de formacion profesional", public is supossed.
> 
> You may alsa say "Centro de formacion profesional" but the previous one is better.
> 
> 
> colegio comunitario doesn't make any sense , neaither "universidad popular", what's that? is maybe the PP involved in it? haha


 
Mandarina, la Universidad Popular, por extraño que te parezca, existe en España, aunque no sea muy popular (nada que ver con el PP, por cierto). Quizás el nombre que le han dado a este tipo de centro educativo no es el más apropiado.. son centros en los que se enseña inglés básico, nociones básicas de informática, manualidades, pintura, cocina, labores. Yo estudié portugués en un Community College en EEUU y en realidad es como una mezcla de Instituto de Formación Profesional con algo de Universidad Popular. La oferta de cursos es amplísima: se puede estudiar en base a créditos casi todo lo que ofrece aquí la formación profesional y obtener un diploma que te permite ingresar posteriormente en la universidad. También se pueden hacer cursos sin créditos que se corresponderían con los que ofrece la Universidad Popular. 

F.Y.R.


----------



## mandarina_82

Mira Sirila, lo que tu estas describiendo con eso de "universidad popular" es una academia, te recomendaria que te leyeras esto que escribi en este mismo "thread", mas abajo. A ver si asi te orientas.

Y por cierto no eres la unica que ha estado en un "College", en Estados Unidos, asi que no necesito que me describas lo que es.


Prrffffff! a lo de "universidad popular"!!! 

Eso de "universidad popular" sirve mas bien de "slogan" y de paso "popular" queda muy bien...

Por mas links que des ... no tendria ningun sentido pretender que "universidad popular es algo usado por la gente y que conlleva por lo tanto un concepto.

(nadie dice 'oh yo si, yo voy a la universidad popular de tal", no, la gente dice "voy a la universidad de tal" y punto)

bueno y porque en tonces se usa EXCLUSIVAMENTE "universidad popular" por parte de las universidades ?

bueno pues porque ellos quieren indicar que su universidad es apta para todo el mundo, asi que en cierto modo es publica (apta para todo el que reuna los requisitos) pero evitan utilizar esta palabra porque a menudo es sinonimo de gratuito y ellos representan una institucion privada, o sea que hay que pagar (no que sea de uso restringido, que es la otra acepcion que privado podria tener)

Por eso se usa la plabra "popular", para evitar confusiones, ademas la palabra "publica" no es que sea muy glamurosa que digamos... y dado que la expresion "universidad publica" se usa para indicar que la universidad en contexto pertenece a la comunidad autonoma (o sea que mayormente esta financiada por ella), que les queda?

Bueno espero que esto haya quedado claro.


I would like to give more information to Elchicoleopardo about what "Instituto de formacion profesional" means. It is somewhere you can go to study a "proffesion" for 2 years, this kind of degree you can get there is lower level than an university one it is not exactly the same than "Community college", as there are different educational programes, but i think it is the most close to it.
I hope you can get the idea.


Mandarina.


PD: lo del PP era un sencillo chiste, no hacia falta que me aclarases nada. Quizas fuiste tu la que no lo entendiste... 
Por cierto, estoy empezando a dudar de si a a ti te dieron clase "los peperos" o "los populares", dime Sirila, que que te paso?


----------



## Sirila

Lo siento Mandarina, pero no son academias... léete si no los dos posts de Patrikia.


----------



## mandarina_82

Para mi que o tu no sabes leer o no quieres leer, lo que yo dije fue que lo que tu estabas describiendo, mas bien parecia una academia... no que "College" fuera sinonimo de "academia" aqui te copio tu texto

Mandarina, la Universidad Popular, por extraño que te parezca, existe en España, aunque no sea muy popular (nada que ver con el PP, por cierto). Quizás el nombre que le han dado a este tipo de centro educativo no es el más apropiado.. son centros en los que se enseña inglés básico, nociones básicas de informática, manualidades, pintura, cocina, labores.

Y por cierto a ver si de una vez te lees (y comprendes, voy a darte el beneficio de la duda...) lo que le respondia Patrika.


----------



## Sirila

Léete tú misma:

MANDARINA 1: Mira Sirila, lo que tu estas describiendo con eso de *"universidad popular" es una academia*, te recomendaria que te leyeras esto que escribi en este mismo "thread", mas abajo. A ver si asi te orientas.

MANDARINA 2: Para mi que o tu no sabes leer o no quieres leer, lo que yo dije fue que *lo que tu estabas describiendo, mas bien parecia una academia*... no que "College" fuera sinonimo de "academia" aqui te copio tu texto


----------



## mandarina_82

Y? YO YA LO HE LEIDO  Y??????????

Que bien al menos sabes copiar!!!!!!!  Felicidades!!!! 


Pd: Lee mi definicon de "universidad popular", que parece que aunque te lo he pedido, aun no lo has hecho.

Y deja de confundir a la gente!

Me piro a ver la tele, al menos ellos amenudo reconocen que son banales y sin sentido alguno o sea simples, pero al menos entretienen, no como tu que tan solo haces perder el tiempo. Ademas no me voy a quedar aqui, a darte clases a ti (que las necesitas) y a ensenarte las diferentes acepciones que las palabras tienen. 
Apuntate a una academia!, perdon "universidad popular"  a ver si ahi te ensenan algo, ah! pero asegurate que el profesor no sea Jose Maria Aznar, porque a lo que su ingles respecta... deja bastante de desear... 
Desde luego no sabes traducir correctamente el significado de la palabra "College" (aunque, tu claro, hayas estado en uno.) Ah! ya lo tengo! el fue tu profe de ingles, verdad? o quizas el te dio clase en USA porque me conta que el ha impartido clases en "prestigiosas" universidades, aun que no se si populares... Dime cual de todas?


----------



## Terry Mount

¿Qué tal os parece "Colegio Universitario de la Comunidad"

http://usinfo.state.gov/journals/itsv/0602/ijss/cc-cohen.htm
_
En el espectro de la educación superior en los Estados Unidos, el sistema del "community college" - *colegio universitario de la comunidad* - es un fenómeno relativamente reciente, que fundamentalmente surgió, se desarrolló y expandió en el curso del siglo pasado._
_Originalmente, este programa de dos años tenía como propósito acomodar a la creciente cantidad de egresados de las escuelas secundarias que deseaban proseguir su educación pero que, por una razón u otra - por tiempo, dinero, obligaciones familiares o capacidad - no podían matricularse en un colegio o universidad regular de cuatro años._

_A partir de esos años tempraneros, los *colegios universitarios de la comunidad* han expandido su función más allá de los dos años de estudios de pre-licenciatura. Hoy, preparan a la gente para la integrar fuerza laboral y ofrecen a las comunidades locales una variedad de servicios. Ayudan a la gente a avanzar en sus carreras profesionales. Además, ofrecen instrucción en alfabetización básica a personas que no han adquirido los conocimientos rudimentarios en la escuela primaria y secundaria, así como a nuevos inmigrantes en los Estados Unidos. Por último, ofrecen cursos de interés personal para los adultos - lo que fomenta el espíritu del aprendizaje de por vida._


----------



## modgirl

I don't know if this helps, but "community" colleges used to be called "junior" colleges. Many of the courses are actually taught in high schools today in the United States. Also, many non-academic courses are taught (truck driving comes to mind). I could be mistaken, but I don't think there are many equivalents in other countries.

Edit:  Although this isn't universally true in all instances, generally the instructors just have master's degrees (sometimes only bachelor's degrees) and not doctorates.


----------



## Terry Mount

¡Ajem!

¿Los Community Colleges ofrecen clases en comportamiento?

The Forums promote learning and maintain an atmosphere that is serious, academic and collaborative, with a respectful, helpful and cordial tone.
1. Be helpful, not hurtful.
If someone's English [Spanish] isn't perfect, don't treat him/her badly.

2. Be polite.
The use of "hello", “hi” and "thank you" are welcome.


----------



## patrikia

Terry,
Colegio y college son falsos amigos. En español el colegio es siempre preuniversitario--o bien es una agrupación de profesionales (colegio de abogados, de arquitectos, etc.)
¡Saludos!


----------



## Terry Mount

Sí.... ¡gracias!


----------



## Papalote

Terry Mount said:
			
		

> ¡Ajem!
> 
> ¿Los Community Colleges ofrecen clases en comportamiento?
> 
> The Forums promote learning and maintain an atmosphere that is serious, academic and collaborative, with a respectful, helpful and cordial tone.
> 1. Be helpful, not hurtful.
> If someone's English [Spanish] isn't perfect, don't treat him/her badly.
> 
> 2. Be polite.
> The use of "hello", “hi” and "thank you" are welcome.


 
Hello, everyone

I find Mandarina 82 very offensive. Could she be warned by a moderator or someone higher up that her invective shall not be tolerated in this forum. I really do not see that her attitude was provoked in any way by any of the other foreros.  I am glad Terry mentioned the rules of this forum. 

Thanks in advance,

Papalote


----------



## cuchuflete

Papalote said:
			
		

> Hello, everyone
> 
> I find Mandarina 82 very offensive. Could she be warned by a moderator or someone higher up that her invective shall not be tolerated in this forum. I really do not see that her attitude was provoked in any way by any of the other foreros. I am glad Terry mentioned the rules of this forum.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Papalote



Papalote,

Te agradezco el informe.  He notado el barullo ofensivo.  

Está muy bien discutir las cosas con entusiasmo y energía, pero como algunos han dicho ya, siempre sin rencores.

Un saludo respetuouso,
Cuchuflete


----------



## mandarina_82

My attitude was provoked by Sirila.


----------



## zebedee

Mandarina, no sé en qué parte de España vives, pero te puedo confirmar que en Valencia, al menos, sí existe la Universidad Popular que *no es *una academia y que *no tiene nada que ver* con el PP, sino que es del ayuntamiento y ofrecen cursos de formación contínua, talleres, prácticas laborales etc. para adultos de forma gratuita. Es tan sencillo como hacer un google de "Universidad Popular", y verías que existen Universidades Populares en muchas ciudades de España.

No me molesta que te hayas equivocado. Todos los humanos nos equivocamos. Lo que sí me molesta es que, sin haber comprobado antes si tienes razón (aunque esto, por supuesto, es lo de menos) hayas menospreciado y insultado a otro miembro del foro, simplemente porque no compartes su punto de vista.

Que sepas que ni los insultos ni la soberbia tienen cabida aquí en estos foros, así que puedes tomar este mensaje como un aviso oficial. Si no cambias de actitud y de forma de expresarte, el Administrador tendrá que prohibir tu entrada en estos foros.

Gracias por tu comprensión,
Zebedee
Moderator


----------



## mandarina_82

Uy que miedito!!!! Por que no te metes en tus asuntos? Y yo nunca he dicho que sea una academia. A Ver Si Eso Queda Claro De Una Vez! (otra Que No Sabe Leer...)
Acaso no se pueden hacer chistes????? Ya se que no tiene nada que ver con el Pp ...
Por que no te lees mi opinion acerca de lo que se considera una Universidad popular??? Yo nunca hay dicho que no existan.
En ningun momento he escrito ningun insulto,o sea que no me calumnies y que te quede claro que la que menosprecio primera fue Sirila. Ella a mi, entiendes el orden o no? Claro que si no te lees todos los "posts" completos nunca te daras cuenta.
Por favor ya basta de llamar a "los hemanos mayores" para que no saquen la cara!!


----------



## vikingo44

Mantengamos la calma...
Creo que la presencia de todos aquí es voluntaria y generosa. Cada uno aporta lo que puede y cada uno es libre de tomar el consejo que piensa que le sirve. El que yo sepa que estoy en lo cierto no me da derecho a imponer mi respuesta. La ofrezco y luego dejo al otro que goce de su libertad de tomarla (o no). Después de todo, si toma el consejo equivocado es sólo asunto suyo... ¿O me equivoco?


----------



## mandarina_82

Estoy de acuerdo.


Mandarina.
"La terrible"


----------



## zebedee

Sí, yo también estoy de acuerdo con Vikingo. Mantengamos la calma, por favor.


			
				mandarina_82 said:
			
		

> Uy que miedito!!!! Por que no te metes en tus asuntos?


Mandarina, cuando veo que alguien sale de sus casillas, como Moderator de aquí, son precisamente mis asuntos. 

No voy a entrar en quién entiende y quien no entiende la diferencia entre la Universidad (llamada o no "Popular" o como quieras) a la que se accede después del instituto con 18 años habiendo aprobado COU, y "La Universidad Popular" a la que puede apuntarse cualquier adulto, tenga la edad que tenga. Creo que ya ha quedado más que claro en otros posts.



			
				mandarina_82 said:
			
		

> En ningun momento he escrito ningun insulto,


 
No hace falta escribir insultos para que tu forma de expresarte parezca insultante. Hay que tener cuidado al escribir porque, al no escuchar tu tono de voz, las palabras fácilmente se pueden tomar de otra forma, por muchos   que pongas al lado. 

Todos nos esforzamos para mantener un ambiente cordial y de mútuo respeto en estos foros y simplemente te pido que pongas de tu parte si quieres colaborar en ellos.

Gracias,
zebedee.


----------



## katalinisima

OK,
Back to what brought us here:
In chile there are programs in the universities (state unis, by the way) called Programa de bachillerato en ciencias o en humanidades.
These have nothing to do with a high school degree... it's pretty similar to what community college means, it's a two year program (at least) with the one you get a degree (assosiate if you wish) that allows you to study something else in the uni, without doing tests to get in, or anything... 
This programs only have general subjects... so you get a view of what uni is like and level your knowledge...

Most of the students that go to this program want to get into med school, but their score in the test to get in wasn't good enough. the funny thing is...there are only a few spots saved for these student in med school, and only the best student get them...
They could kill a classmate to get in!

Anyways....
I find "junior college" or "community college" the most similar to what i just said...

Please e-mail me if u have a better one
thx


----------



## Glyphette

Veo que este ha sido un término muy discutido. No pude leer todos los comentarios detenidamente, pero sí me gustaría contribuir diciendo que, como han dicho, se trata de un concepto común de Estados Unidos. Yo me crié en Puerto Rico y tenemos institutos que persiguen el mismo tipo de educación que persiguen los "*community colleges*". Allá se les conoce como "*colegios universitarios*".


----------



## Taycaro

En MEXICO tenemos el CONALEP.
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]El Colegio Nacional de Educación Profesional Técnica (CONALEP) es una institución educativa del nivel Medio Superior que forma parte del Sistema Nacional de Educación Tecnológica. Fue creado por decreto presidencial en 1978 como un Organismo Público Descentralizado del Gobierno Federal, con personalidad jurídica y patrimonio propios. Su objetivo principal se orientó a la formación de profesionales técnicos, egresados de secundaria. En 1993 el decreto se reforma para abrir las expectativas en materia de capacitación laboral, vinculación intersectorial, apoyo comunitario y asesoría y asistencia tecnológicas a las empresas.[/FONT]
Se podría usar este término para "community college"?
Colegio Nacional de Educación Profesional Técnica ?????
Yo creo que sí.


----------



## Glyphette

Gracias por la explicación. Conocer las expresiones más comunes era  mi intención. En cuanto a tu sugerencia, me parece que lo de técnico lo hace más específico de lo que representa en inglés.


----------



## FaSHOGEE

"Universidad comunitaria" would be the correct one if you are talking about the 2 year colleges here in the US... some people would say colegio comunitaria or simply colegio but that will be incorrect because colegio means HIGH SCHOOL.


----------



## eSLKatz

FaSHOGEE said:


> "Universidad comunitaria" would be the correct one if you are talking about the 2 year colleges here in the US... some people would say colegio comunitaria or simply colegio but that will be incorrect because colegio means HIGH SCHOOL.



I'm thinking 'Universidad de dos años.' It's on the university track, with two years of "Community College," you get two year of university credits and can transfer into a "4-year university" to finish with only two more years of school...


----------

